
Booking.com Targets Airbnb's Market - pzs
https://join.booking.com/?p=1
======
ezekg
Does anybody know if booking.com offers a developer REST API? I've been
wanting to integrate them with a travel service I'm working on [0], but I
haven't been able to find an API. I'd be interacting with their systems
server-side, not client-side like a lot of other "partner" programs.

[0]: [https://alpacagetaways.com](https://alpacagetaways.com)

